# L-Carnitine with peptides?



## PYGMY (Mar 26, 2011)

Would injectable L-Carnitine interfere with a GHRP-2/Mod GRF 1-29/Fragment stack?

I'm wondering if the transportation of fatty acids to the mitochondria would diminish the GH pulse or lipolysis.

Thank you.


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 27, 2011)

PYGMY said:


> Would injectable L-Carnitine interfere with a GHRP-2/Mod GRF 1-29/Fragment stack?
> 
> I'm wondering if the transportation of fatty acids to the mitochondria would diminish the GH pulse or lipolysis.
> 
> Thank you.


I use L-carnitine 1000mgs alonside my Ipam and grf1-29combo, However I use the L-carn, right before cardio or at least while training. Basically I use L-carn 1 maybe 2x per day in conjuction with, 5 grams of arginine , and beta-alinine. I get a good pre-workout boost with good pumps, good energy, no jitters, and smooth comedown, no crashing. It dosent amp you up like some of the hardcore thermos, but I like the combo, perfect for me and safe on the body!


----------



## TwisT (Mar 27, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> I use L-carnitine 1000mgs alonside my Ipam and grf1-29combo, However I use the L-carn, right before cardio or at least while training. Basically I use L-carn 1 maybe 2x per day in conjuction with, 5 grams of arginine , and beta-alinine. I get a good pre-workout boost with good pumps, good energy, no jitters, and smooth comedown, no crashing. It dosent amp you up like some of the hardcore thermos, but I like the combo, perfect for me and safe on the body!



Great explanation!!


----------

